# Kindle app on CM9?



## kmfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

With CM9 Alpha 2, the Kindle app seems to be stuck in some sort of phone display mode, instead of a tablet mode. I can see about 5 sentences in the smallest font setting. In CM7.1 Alpha 3.5, the app displayed properly in tablet mode. It showed more text on the screen (paragraphs), had a two panel horizontal layout, and had many more options for font and margin sizing.

Is there a fix or workaround to get the Kindle app to display in the tablet reading mode in CM9? Thanks!


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

kmfisher said:


> With CM9 Alpha 2, the Kindle app seems to be stuck in some sort of phone display mode, instead of a tablet mode. I can see about 5 sentences in the smallest font setting. In CM7.1 Alpha 3.5, the app displayed properly in tablet mode. It showed more text on the screen (paragraphs), had a two panel horizontal layout, and had many more options for font and margin sizing.
> 
> Is there a fix or workaround to get the Kindle app to display in the tablet reading mode in CM9? Thanks!


Try changing the DPI on your device to something else. Instructions can be found in the CM9 alpha 2 OP


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

Changing the DPI won't fix the issue entirely. You will get a bit more text on the screen but it won't enable the advanced options (eg line spacing and page margins) that are present in the app under CM7.

The reason for this is quite mad. The phone version of the app which you see in CM7 has far more options than the tablet version that you see in CM9. The only "fix" is to wait for Amazon to update the tablet version of the app to allow these options.

Plenty of people have tried to hack the APK to enable these options on ICS but, afaik, nobody has succeeded yet.


----------



## kmfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

So, it sounds like this is an issue with the Kindle App for all ICS tablets?


----------



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

kmfisher said:


> With CM9 Alpha 2, the Kindle app seems to be stuck in some sort of phone display mode, instead of a tablet mode. I can see about 5 sentences in the smallest font setting. In CM7.1 Alpha 3.5, the app displayed properly in tablet mode. It showed more text on the screen (paragraphs), had a two panel horizontal layout, and had many more options for font and margin sizing.


Are you talking about the fonts in Kindle or the device fonts? I had the fonts in Kindle set to the smallest, I normally use the two size bigger font, and I see a whole page. I was on a2.0 with the 3/9 nightly and and just upgraded to the 3/23 and Kindle works just fine in both.

Am I missing somethig here?


----------



## Ohmytvc15 (Mar 2, 2012)

Works fine for me. Just gives you one page at a time, not two pages like the webOS app or google books. The webOS app is better imo.


----------



## kmfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

It's fixed! Amazon released 3.6.0 and it features margin and line spacing adjustments in addition to font size adjustments. It also features a two-pane view for horizonal reading. Finally, its much more usable.


----------

